# Shortys New Dog house



## RickyPunter (Mar 30, 2010)

i have been working on this dog house for couple of days, its almost ready, it is 4 feet wide, lenth is 6 feet and 4 feet tall. people told me to make it small but i guess i made it a little big. its gonna bee all insulated 65% work is done and will be ready in one or two days.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice! Guess Shorty isn't so short


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, looks like quite the project!

You may want to make the roof on hinges, or a way to get into the rear of it once it's done (hinged wall?).

That way if you have to get in to clean it or change the bedding it's much easier.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is one heck of a doghouse.


----------



## RickyPunter (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks guys, just because of this project i never went for my midterm, OOPS i guess i love shorty alot. another good news i just took shorty to the vet for an annual exam. she is negative for heartworms and stool test . But she is in Heat the first time i noticed the blood was on friday. i guess she cant live outside now shes coming in .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RickyPunter said:


> thanks guys, just because of this project i never went for my midterm, OOPS i guess i love shorty alot. another good news i just took shorty to the vet for an annual exam. she is negative for heartworms and stool test . But she is in Heat the first time i noticed the blood was on friday.* i guess she cant live outside now shes coming in* .


That not only true for when she's in heat, but also in general. But I'm guessing you only leave her out for brief periods?

<> DIAMONDS in the RUFF - The Problem with Outdoor Dogs <>

Dog Tip: Backyard Dog, Outdoor Dog: Facts, Guidance, Solutions


----------



## RickyPunter (Mar 30, 2010)

shortys with me when im home but when im not home she is in her chainlink which i dont think is safe when she is in HEAT


----------



## JINXR (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's the dog house I'm going to be building next month. It'll have cellulose insulation, a heated pad in it for the winter, and a hinged roof that can be propped open a couple inches for the summer time. Plus she'll have the deck to lounge on for sunny or rainy weather.


----------



## RickyPunter (Mar 30, 2010)

its completed !!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The house looks very nice. The problem with size is that the dog will be unable to use its body heat to keep himself warm in a large house. Straw should make that ok though. And if the dog is only outside in the day time, you may be perfectly ok anyhow. If the dog is ever out at night though, a generous amount of bedding will be required for the dog to burrow in a large house like that, to keep himself warm, depending also where you are. If you are in the southern states, you may be perfectly fine with no bedding all winter long. 

Sometimes outdoor dogs do heck of a lot better than indoor dogs with fewer issues, and are easier to train. Not being stuck in a crate for endless hours, they are not exploding with energy, and settle right down in class and usually are at the top of their classes. There is NOTHING in my house that my dogs need when I am not there. Their kennels are safe, they are roomy, they cannot get into anything they shouldn't and they can drink and relieve themselves.


----------



## RickyPunter (Mar 30, 2010)

i live close to US border canadian side (White rock). well shortys in heat so she will be inside for another 20 days just to be on safe side(started bleeding on 15th oct). i ll be putting a doggy door, a blanket and straw onces shes gonna be done.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that looks very nice!!! If we were allowed to i would let my husband build a doghouse for the dogs. It would be a good sized one too. lol. hope she enjoys it!! We're dealing with a heat cycle with Shelby right now. I'm anxious for it to be over with. It'll be nice to have a dog i dont have to put a diaper on anymore for my sanity. Course in a couple months i'm sure Shasta will hit her first heat cycle and then SHE'LL be the one wearing the diaper. Sorry. Wild tangent. Are you going to paint the dog house?!


----------



## RickyPunter (Mar 30, 2010)

wont be painting bcz i covered the front with laminate flooring stuff. you can seee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with a big dog house. a friend of mind
built a huge dog house with electric heating and a ceiling fan.


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

dang, thats nice.. good job


----------

